# Making up a "White Pizza Dip"



## shannon in KS (Dec 20, 2005)

I LOVE white pizza!  We usually just make our own with alfredo, grilled chicken, bacon, mushrooms, sun-dried tomatoes, fresh garlic, and sometimes spinach.  I was thinking about making these ingredients into a dip, and serving them with those long, round garlic breadstick "crackers" or scoring pillsbury breadsticks into squares, topping with italian herbs, and baking.  I am probably not going to add spinach, but thought I would add a few cups of mozzarella cheese.  

What do you think?  I am taking it to work Friday!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 20, 2005)

I think I'll join you at work on Friday.   I like the idea of the bread sticks.  HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Erik (Dec 21, 2005)

Defiitely sounds YUMMY!!! If you had some foccacia, that would rock too!!!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeee-ummm!  Are you going to shred the chicken for the dip? 

Whole Foods just starting selling in their deli, a 'cesar salad chicken salad', which is just awesome - reminds me of what you're doing!


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 21, 2005)

wow! that souns really good...I wanna try it! lol

I like the pillsbury breadstick idea


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 21, 2005)

Um, where did you say you worked at?....that sounds good! I love alfredo anything! I wonder what onion bread would taste like with it.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 21, 2005)

That's a winner! I agree with Erik, focaccia bread would be a great addition! I would cut the bread into strips and briefly fry in EVOO. Just a thought!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 21, 2005)

yeah, I think it has a lot of possibilities!  I would spend more $ and time if it weren't going to be devoured by a pack of wolves in 2 minutes... aka coworkers!!!  I like the focaccia idea too!  I agree texas, I love anything alfredo!!!!


----------



## Corinne (Dec 22, 2005)

White Pizza is my very favorite, too. Here's a great, simple "White Pizza Dip" recipe - you can add whatever you like to it. I usually do this in a crock pot.

White Pizza Dip

1	envelope	Lipton Savory Herb & Garlic soup mix 
2	cups sour cream (16 oz)
1	cup	ricotta cheese (8 oz)
1	cup	mozzarella cheese shredded
1/4	cup	pepperoni sausage chopped
1	loaf	French or Italian bread 

Instructions: Preheat oven to 350º.

In 1 quart casserole, combine soup mix, sour cream, ricotta, 3/4 cup mozzarella & pepperoni.

Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup mozzarella.

Bake uncovered 30 minutes or until heated through. Serve with bread.


----------

